# 2 Lovely Male rats, needing a good forever home



## HNPAWS (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi there,

We Have 2 lovely Male rats needing a good loving forever home. 
They are roughly about a year old.

One is a mismarked hooded boy, he is the more confident one who likes to come out alot for free range.
The other is a Husky/Roan boy. He is a nervous boy but is slowly gaining confidence. He will still sometimes test bite but never hard enough to draw blood.

We would prefer these boys to go to somebody who has experience with rats, as they have had it pretty rough in the past and are still learning to trust.

For more details please feel free to contact us.


----------



## HNPAWS (Jan 7, 2010)

These 2 lovely boys are now reserved


----------



## HNPAWS (Jan 7, 2010)

These guys went to their new forever home on monday!!


----------

